# Can i be professional basketball player



## ICreatedForBasketball (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello, im 16, 16 year and 3 month, im 5" 10' i didnt play basketball much, i mean like 10 months in streets just it, but i want to work hard, and be professional basketball player, after that age, is it possible?

thanks a lot guys...

and second little question: why american players are way better than europeans, is it talent or is it hardwork?

sorry for bad english thanks a lot thats important to me


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Possible? Yes. Likely? **** no.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Welcome to the boards! Good luck improving your game.


----------

